# My funny stories



## Lavernia (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome everyone!

Hi!  I'm calling myself "Lavernia" on here because that was the name of my last Human Female Magic-user who died hilariously in my last game.  Now, my group is pretty funny and innovative, and I think the DM may be having a little trouble with how quickly things can go wrong.  I'm sure I will have plenty more stories sooner or later, so let me just start you off.

Okay, so we were running through "Raven's Ruin" from old-school D&D this weekend, and everything was going fine.  My Magic-user, by the way, was patterned, personality-wise, on hyper energetic and somewhat insane anime girls, so she was all about finding something, bashing its brains out, and laughing manaically.  I even pantsed a member of the band who saw us off on our adventure!  I swear, I was literally rolling on the floor laughing as the DM told me how it went down.

We made it through Raven's Ruin okay, even though I was staring to get annoyed with my fellow adventurers (A Hobbit and a Dwarf) who kept killing every NPC we found in the dungeon, when I, with my knowledge of the Kobold tongue, could have questioned them about the stolen loot.  Anyway, what made me just snap was when we found Raven, an old former master thief who had fallen prey to a sleep spell and had no idea what was going on in his keep.  Just because he was a thief, and even though we weren't exactly contracted to kill him, the Dwarf came down on him hard and wound up killing him.  Lavernia just saw red and had no control over her actions anymore.  She tried to kill the dwarf plenty of times and even grappled his arms and legs.  He was carrying a keg of gunpowder at the time, so she asked the Hobbit to light the gunpowder and blow them both up.  The attack didn't quite go as planned, and I think it actually wound up damaging the Hobbit.  By this time I was just letting my character run herself, and I did nothing to stop her.  With the campaign in near-ruins, I tried desperately to beat some sense into myself and hit my head against the dungeon wall.  Turns out I hit myself too hard and died of a cranial hemorrhage.  So, long story short, the dwarf suddenly found himself faced with a dead Thief, a dead Mage and a dying Hobbit.  Well, at least we found the minor stolen booty before that, so it wasn't a total loss.  Anyway, having no party left to protect him inside the Ruin, the Dwarf wound up turning tail and quitting!  In the wake of the "incident" we all wound up having a really good laugh about it.  Even the DM said that he had never seen an adventure wind up quite like that one!

More to follow (hopefully),
Lavernia the Mage


----------

